
Dutch police are training eagles to take out drones - jackgavigan
http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/1/10884586/drone-vs-eagle-dutch-police
======
ColinWright
How many times is this story going to be submitted?

Here are some:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11016631](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11016631)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11016549](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11016549)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11016504](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11016504)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11015864](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11015864)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11015692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11015692)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11015181](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11015181)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11014648](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11014648)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11013086](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11013086)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11011676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11011676)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11011663](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11011663)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11011654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11011654)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11007305](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11007305)

